# Does anyone have a an awesome deer jerky recipe?



## Gunner220 (Sep 15, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone had an awesome deer jerky recipe that they would want to share with me. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm with ya Gunner, I am getting frustrated trying to guess what I should use. I have alot more deer to make into jerky, so any ideas would be great.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

i used that seasoning you can buy at sportsmans or cabelas, mix it with your meat, then smoke it. its the only way to eat deer.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I just made some Antelope jerky and it was really good, I used the 
Hi Mountain Jerky Cures they have a ton of different flavors and it's pretty easy, but I brought up this subject before on the old UDWR site, it had some good recipes on it.. here is the link http://166.70.248.45/dwr_forum/viewtopi ... 13bb0c1622


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

If your using burger can go to wal-mart and get a Nesco kit it comes with the gun and some seasoning's. Some wal-mart's don't carry it all the time and they move it around the store. I use a food dehydrator but I'm sure you could use your oven too!! Good Luck!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I put this on a couple years ago. It's also on the link that lifetime hunter gave. But here we go again. First of all, I prefer to grind all the meat that isn't good for steaks and roasts. This makes it much easier to chew. Just make sure you trim as much fat away as possible. Also, I use a jerky gun to make my sticks. I prefer the flat to the round, as the round don't seen to dry as well in my dehydrator. But you can cut your meat into strips and marinate if you would prefer. This recipe will do approximately 5-8 pounds of burger. If you are cutting into strips, make sure all the meat is covered. With both, let the meat marinate for a day before drying. You can marinate for less time, a minimum of 6 hours, but I find the longer you marinate, the more permeated the meat will be. 

10 oz. Kikomen soy sauce
2 cups water
2 tablespoons liquid smoke (I like mine to have more of a smoke flavor, so I use 1/2 a bottle)
2 tablespoons Worchestershire sauce ( again, I prefer adding more)
1 tablespoon Valentinos picante sauce
A few shakes of tobasco (approximately 1 teaspoon)
Sprinkle strips/sticks with lemon pepper (I prefer any brand that has real lemon. Check the ingredients. Grandma's is a good one, as is Chef's Classic) and dry.

The Valentinos and Tobasco will make it hot, so you be the judge of how much you want to use. What I listed is what I use. If you like it really hot, add more tobasco. Adding more Valentinos will as well, though not as much as the Tobasco. If you don't like it hot, then add some Valentinos for flavor and forget the Tobasco, or vice-versa.

Enjoy!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I just finished a batch of Antelope jerky, and I was a bit under on my meat estimate. My recipe will actually do up to 10 lbs. of burger.


----------

